#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  MORA Ventures 4.0 - The Ultimate Pitching Challenge

## Beacon

Mora Ventures is a platform focused to encourage budding Entrepreneurs of University of Moratuwa and beyond. Their focus is not limited to tech startups but all other business ideas, social innovations and products which can make a difference in the world. 




The program is open for anyone.Deadline to apply Mora Ventures 4.0 is 6th June 2018Even Idea Stage startups can apply for Mora Ventures 4.0.A Team can have up to five (5) members.All applied teams will go through an initial screening process to be selected for the Mora Ventures 4.0 Programme and they will announce selected startups by mid Jun.All selected teams need to participate in a few training sessions on Design thinking, Business Plan, Operating Strategy, Go-to-Market Strategy, Product Design and UI/UX, Presentation Skills) in order to qualify to pitch in final competition. Training Sessions will start from the Month of June.Your ideas will become public during the programme as we promote a culture of open innovation and collaborative style startup ecosystem.Final pitch of Mora Ventures 4.0 will be scheduled in the last week of July 2018. Maximum of 10 teams will be eligible to take part in the final pitch.The decision of panel of judges will be the final in pitching competition.More details about competition will be given in the training sessions.


Sounds interesting? Checkout their registration page from here registration – Mora Ventures

Connect with their Facebook page to get latest updates about this event : Entrepreneurship Society - Home | Facebook

----------


## Karikaalan

thanks for sharing this. i am applying for this

----------

